# Frankie, Sandy and Jocie - 1xmale 2xfemal guinea pigs - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Frankie (middle) is a 6 month old neutered old male guinea pigs who is looking for a home. He came from someone who bred him (because they wanted cute babies) and then could not sell him.

He is a very sweet boy and needs a home with his two female companions (Sandy and Jocie) who are also 6 month old. They came into rescue when the children lost interest in them. We ask for a minimum adoption fee of £15 for Frankie, and a donation of whatever you can afford for the females.

Furry Friends Animal Rescue
Tel: 0751 568 4921
Email: [email protected]










Frankie


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

they're gorgeous! Hope they find a new home soon.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This gorgeous trio are still waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now in a new home


----------

